# Pocketwizard Plus III issue with 1DX



## CDD28 (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm having an issue firing my Pocketwizard Plus III with the 1DX and am trying to figure out how to solve it. 

I'll have 2-3 lights hooked up to Plus III triggers plus one trigger in the 1DX hotshoe, but 99% of the time the lights won't fire. If I hit test on the trigger while in the 1DX hotshoe all lights will fire, but when I hit the shutter it's not firing. The only solution is to turn off the Pocketwizard and turn it back on, after which I'll get about 2-3 frames where lights fire until it stops again.

I've tried changing batteries, units, etc., but no difference. This problem doesn't happen when I'm shooting with the same Pocketwizards using a 5D3. All firmware is up to date.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 4, 2015)

It sounds like you have a earth issue on the 1DX, it is simple to deal with, just give the hotshoe a really good clean with an alcohol based cleaner, especially the inside edge of the hotshoe rail, that is where it earths, via the spring thing on the side of the PocketWizard where I have arrowed.

This diagnosis can normally be confirmed by trying to trigger the remotes via the shutter button while you apply a gentle twisting force to the PocketWizard.


----------

